# Don't Be Fooled By A Website



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

This is very disturbing ...

Woman, 6 dogs found living in squalor at Framingham motel | Local News - Home


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is disgusting! I don't see how anyone can live like that. Those poor dogs! They don't have the ability to clean up after themselves. So, it's the woman's fault and also the hotel for allowing it to happen. Surely, people have complained at some point of all the barking that had to have been going on and also the stench. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, what website are you referring to?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh this is heartbreaking  . I wonder where the dogs are now?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Did the lady have a website selling her puppies? What a mess! Poor things!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is so sad. Can you imagine how sad and lonely she must have been to let her life spiral so out of control? Plus, certainly she _could_ have maid service as a regular part of living in a motel. She was paying $45 a day, too. It is a mental illness, but part of the illness is secretiveness about it. So sad.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

This is a breeder who sells Maltese puppies. Thank you for posting this. I am pasting the text for future readers searching for puppies in Massachusetts, in case the story on the website disappears.
See also Laptop Maltese!
See also Dec. 15th incident (old) where dogs were removed by the MSPCA Police log, Dec. 12-18 - Wayland, MA - Wicked Local Wayland​ 
I met with this breeder when I was searching for puppies, but we had to meet at the house of a "friend" and she said that all of her adult dogs live with various "friends." Too many red flags, but I am sure plenty are fooled by the fancy website.​ 

FRAMINGHAM, Mass. —A Framingham motel may lose its license after it was discovered that a woman and her six dogs had been living in one of its rooms in filthy conditions for years.
Michael Sahlit of Crime Scene Cleaners has cleaned out many disturbing places, but he said you never get used to the sadness of finding numerous dog crates, years of trash and indescribable squalor.​ 
"A lot of waste, a lot of dog waste. Food, you know, just stuff that never got thrown away. Stacked on top, on top, on top, day after day," Sahlit said.
Framingham's Board of Health said police and firefighters arrived at the Red Roof Inn on Friday after a 66-year-old, very ill Kim LeMaire requested medical help in room 252.
During her three-year stay, where as many as eight to 10 dogs were housed at a time, she apparently threw out nothing, officials said. Six Maltese dogs were found in the room with LeMaire.
The board's report said, "the room is unfit for human habitation ... Room is condemned ... Dog feces in plain sight ... Conditions deemed to endanger said the board's report."
The report said LeMaire was paying $45 a night to stay at the motel. Local officials say poor management at the Red Roof Inn and at the Motel 66 on the other side of Framingham often brings police to the properties.
"Drugs, prostitution -- things of that nature," said Framingham Board of Selectman Chairman Dennis Giombett. "At the end of the day, we give them an inn keeper's license annually. We want improvements at both of those motels. And having a long-term, three-year tenant with the conditions is really not what an inn keeper's license really dictates."
Giombetti said Red Roof Inn management has been asked to appear before the board in September. Its license is up for renewal in December.
A spokeswoman for the Red Roof Inn would not say if there had been previous complaints about LeMaire nor would she say if management was aware of the large number of dogs living there​ 

Read more: Woman, 6 dogs found living in squalor at Framingham motel | MetroWest - WCVB Home​


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! Tears!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

The local newspaper says there were 19 dogs in the hotel room, but doesn't say what happened to them. Very sad.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Not sure where the number 19 came from but every source I have found said 6. I'm not concerned about the numbers as much as I am about the conditions they were all living in. Whether it was one dog or 20 dogs, filth is filth and deception is deception. I've sounded like a broken record for years when it comes to internet shopping for a dog, whether puppy or adult, and this is proof once again that you can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG is this seriously Laptop Maltese? For some reason I looked at their website not long ago maybe a link from somewhere. Maybe that can't be answered here but that's insane. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

StevieB said:


> OMG is this seriously Laptop Maltese? For some reason I looked at their website not long ago maybe a link from somewhere. Maybe that can't be answered here but that's insane.


Seriously true ...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

WOOOW. I am seriously shocked. And disgusted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

StevieB said:


> OMG is this seriously Laptop Maltese? For some reason I looked at their website not long ago maybe a link from somewhere. Maybe that can't be answered here but that's insane.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/163802-new-site-looking-breeder.html

Hopefully, that OP found a different breeder.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Eight years ago, just before I got Chloe I went to Ma. and met with Kim LeMarie about a puppy that she had available. We met her at her friends house where the puppy was. Kim had bred her boy with this woman's female. Kim brought the father of the puppy so I could see him and the puppy's mother and the mother's sister were at the house. We came so close to getting that puppy but a lot of red flags starting going off for me. The main one was the sister of the puppy's mother, (the puppy's aunt) was shaved down and her skin didn't look good. I asked about it and Kim said the dog had allergies. Thankfully, I told her I would go home and think about the puppy. I called her the next day and told her that we had decided against getting a puppy at that time. All I can say is Thank You God!

Today, I have four of the most gorgeous and healthy Maltese on the planet Thank you Sheila Riley, Mary Harrigan and Linda Nelson.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone new had posted a thread asking about Laptop Maltese not too long ago. 
I think it is so important to post these horrible stories when we see them, so that hopefully someone searching "Laptop Maltese" or "Kim Lemaire" in the future will find them.

The Metrowest Daily News (local paper) reported than 19 dogs were found in the hotel room - 9 adults and 10 puppies. Animal control took them, with help from the Animal Rescue League.
Officials removed 19 dogs from Framingham motel room - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News

This is a story linking this to Laptop Maltese, and also describing a previous arrest related to treatment of her dogs.
Board of Health will examine Red Roof Inn inspection procedures - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kathleen said:


> Someone new had posted a thread asking about Laptop Maltese not too long ago.
> I think it is so important to post these horrible stories when we see them, so that hopefully someone searching "Laptop Maltese" or "Kim Lemaire" in the future will find them.
> 
> The Metrowest Daily News (local paper) reported than 19 dogs were found in the hotel room - 9 adults and 10 puppies. Animal control took them, with help from the Animal Rescue League.
> ...


With each incident (and there have been more than the two above) I think "maybe this will be the end" ... and for years and years it's been wishful thinking. So I will keep advising people not to get sucked in by a website and I don't care whose website it is. Go look at the puppy. You may be in for a surprise, good or bad.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in shock. :w00t: I spoke with this woman Kim from Laptop Maltese 3 years ago before I got Zoe. She invited me to her home to meet the parents of the litter of puppies but we never went. She really seemed 100% legit and concerned about her dogs and emailed me a list of names and phone numbers of people who bought puppies from her. I am stunned at this and it really proves that you never know who your dealing with. I pray the dogs and puppies are safe. WOW, so scary. :OMG!:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

lynda said:


> Eight years ago, just before I got Chloe I went to Ma. and met with Kim LeMarie about a puppy that she had available. We met her at her friends house where the puppy was. Kim had bred her boy with this woman's female. Kim brought the father of the puppy so I could see him and the puppy's mother and the mother's sister were at the house. We came so close to getting that puppy but a lot of red flags starting going off for me. The main one was the sister of the puppy's mother, (the puppy's aunt) was shaved down and her skin didn't look good. I asked about it and Kim said the dog had allergies. Thankfully, I told her I would go home and think about the puppy. I called her the next day and told her that we had decided against getting a puppy at that time. All I can say is Thank You God!
> 
> Today, I have four of the most gorgeous and healthy Maltese on the planet Thank you Sheila Riley, Mary Harrigan and Linda Nelson.


:aktion033:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Today, I have four of the most gorgeous and healthy Maltese on the planet Thank you Sheila Riley, Mary Harrigan and Linda Nelson.


Lynda, you have the cutest little gang that I have ever seen! :aktion033:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

At $45 a night that adds up. She could have afforded to live somewhere a little bit better than a motel and had a much better place for her pups. She must have had an untreated mental illness for sure. How sad for those babies. She choose to live like that but they certainly didn't.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Very sad


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So hideous and scary. Really, if you looked at her site, showing photos from shows and reading about her dogs having Macris lines, etc. you would think she was legit. Indeed you can't trust websites. So glad that a couple of our members here relied on their gut instincts upon meeting her. I too think this was mental illness. Sad for her and beyond sad for those poor pups. Any word on them today?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> It is so sad. Can you imagine how sad and lonely she must have been to let her life spiral so out of control? Plus, certainly she _could_ have maid service as a regular part of living in a motel. She was paying $45 a day, too. It is a mental illness, but part of the illness is secretiveness about it. So sad.


:thumbsup: totally agree


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

So very sad. I got my Tegan from an internet website which appeared to be legit. I was not aware of some of these horror stories about puppies who live like this. When my girl was flown to me, she arrived clean and happy, and she remains to be very healthy and well adjusted. I just don't know anymore. I had planned to get another puppy from the same breeder when Tegan was about a year old.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How very sad...I hope all the pups are fine.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

A couple of the dogs that were rescued showed up on Petfinder. They are looking for temporary foster homes for them.
The poor little thing looks so scared. 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Medfield, MA | Foster Home Needed

If Laptop Maltese is a Maltese breeder,why is one of the puppies black? :angry:

I hope that they all find good loving homes for all of the dogs and puppies that were rescued.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*There a Good Lesson Here. Hope Many Read and Take it to Heart.*
*So Much to Be Learned In all these Posts. SM Made Me Wiser and More Careful in so Many Ways. Nickee**


----------

